# Cheap hand frother for microfoam.



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Who has learned how to produce good microfoam with a cheap hand frother?

I've been able to get closer than I have with a year of gaggia classic temperature issues with steamer, plus it means I can leave my boiler to get ready for another shot.

Who has nailed the technique?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you still got the original wand on your machine? If so you'll get much better results swapping it for a Rancilio one.


----------



## nobeans (Aug 11, 2014)

I used to do this back when I used a mypressi, unfortunately there is no substitute for the taste of steamed milk. I learnt from this video:






The principle is the same as the frothers sold with nespresso machines, you introduce air then vortex the milk to integrate it.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you have the panarello attachment IMO you will never make successfully consistent microfoam. It just makes bubbles.

Ian


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Of course I am not using the steam wand which came with it. It is a Rancilio wand.

I have tried every method possible with it. The boiler can just not provide enough power after a shot to get enough power into creating microfoam. If I try and do milk first I get better results of course, but then my shot is a gusher - either way I need to wait about 5 mins between shot and milk to get back to full boiler power

* Whole milk - cravendale.

* I have tried steaming just before the light comes on, and even a while before it comes on.

* I have tried cooling the milk in the jug further to give me extra time to form foam.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a video up


----------

